
Dreams Change Under Authoritarianism - vo2maxer
https://www.newyorker.com/books/second-read/how-dreams-change-under-authoritarianism
======
bediger4000
"Despite ongoing interest from publishers, no one has been able to find
Beradt’s heir, who holds the rights.)"

Wait, what? I thought "intellectual property" was the key to getting consumers
products that they want.

